# Poltergeists?



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Maybe I’m imagining things, but, this is the second time I’ve gotten in the car to go to work and found the passenger seat reclined. 

Maybe somebody at Teslafi has got a sense of humor?


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

MJJ said:


> Maybe I'm imagining things, but, this is the second time I've gotten in the car to go to work and found the passenger seat reclined.
> 
> Maybe somebody at Teslafi has got a sense of humor?


Your poltergeist obviously enjoys staring at the sky while cranking your kick-ass sound system. Do you find different music playing when you get in the car?


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

FogNoggin said:


> Your poltergeist obviously enjoys staring at the sky while cranking your kick-ass sound system. Do you find different music playing when you get in the car?


I've already mentioned in other posts that my car has an affinity for Hispanic stations, unbidden, but that's never happened overnight.


----------

